# Got Dinged for Professionalism



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

OMG! I had a pax complain about my professionalism. First time ever in 1.5 years of driving. And you know what? I could care less.

I am always professional and have a lot of compliments for such. It just goes to show you that when one deals with the public, you just never know. I think I know who did it and I have to say he was just a weird turd.

I'm actually surprised I don't get more complaints as the general public is full of D-Bags who either have a few screws loose or are just jerks.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That’ll probably cost you .01 on your rating.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> That'll probably cost you .01 on your rating.


Depending on how it rounds up or down may not even notice a change


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> That'll probably cost you .01 on your rating.


I'm devastated (sarcasm).


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

JayBeKay said:


> I'm devastated (sarcasm).


I find sarcasm to be very offensive.


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I find sarcasm to be very offensive.


Safe space for you my friend. Lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JayBeKay said:


> OMG! I had a pax complain about my professionalism. First time ever in 1.5 years of driving. And you know what? I could care less.


BS, you know you care. 



JayBeKay said:


> I'm actually surprised I don't get more complaints


Don't worry, they'll be more.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

JayBeKay said:


> actually surprised I don't get more complaints


Me too. 1.5 years, and this is your first? Congrats!


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Me too. 1.5 years, and this is your first? Congrats!


Thanks! Badge of honor. Interesting to note that I did see a Lyft pax request come in the other day with a 3.0 rating. She must have been a real doll. But don't worry, Lyft will do the right thing...they'll just reset her rating!


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Got a professionalism complaint the other day. The pick up location was dark, there were trees and heavy brush on one side of the street. The pick up address could not be seen from the street because of bushes and tree branches blocking the house. Two doors from the pick up address there were four rough looking young men on a porch. The passenger should have been standing on the curb. Actually, I should have cancelled the ride. The pax walked up to the car at about one minute and 45 seconds. I have received information from Uber about doing better pick ups but it was after this ride. Eeww..I waited under a street light because of all of the safety issues at the pick up location. I did not deserve a bad review. The female pax needs to be toes one the curb. Maybe she can text her drivers or shine a green or blue light from her cell phone. Like I said, I deserved a five star rating for the ride but other Chicago drivers don't need bad ratings from her too.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds like you did everything right. Maybe the ding was for what happened after she got in the car? Did you make any remarks about the neighborhood? Burp loudly? Take your pants off? The burping might offend some people.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

JayBeKay said:


> OMG! I had a pax complain about my professionalism. First time ever in 1.5 years of driving. And you know what? I could care less.
> 
> I am always professional and have a lot of compliments for such. It just goes to show you that when one deals with the public, you just never know. I think I know who did it and I have to say he was just a weird turd.
> 
> I'm actually surprised I don't get more complaints as the general public is full of D-Bags who either have a few screws loose or are just jerks.


So did I...mdont worry about it.Paxholes want a free ride


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

Dont worry..
About theses feedback..
Dont make them ruin your day..
Its out of your control..
Feedback only stay for 1 week.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

JayBeKay said:


> OMG! I had a pax complain about my professionalism. First time ever in 1.5 years of driving. And you know what? I could care less.
> 
> I am always professional and have a lot of compliments for such. It just goes to show you that when one deals with the public, you just never know. I think I know who did it and I have to say he was just a weird turd.
> 
> I'm actually surprised I don't get more complaints as the general public is full of D-Bags who either have a few screws loose or are just jerks.


I have been doing this for 1 year myself and I have a 4.98 rating 3000 trips in. I also think I have 1 of each type of complaint filed. I kinda wear them as badges of my obvious inferiority. How dare I miss their street, stop talking to their drunk ass, or rock up to the pin that they placed in some abandoned shack in the woods! Ok, running the red light was totally fair...

Uber on dude. Uber on.


----------



## rlb1470 (Feb 19, 2018)

JayBeKay said:


> OMG! I had a pax complain about my professionalism. First time ever in 1.5 years of driving. And you know what? I could care less.
> 
> I am always professional and have a lot of compliments for such. It just goes to show you that when one deals with the public, you just never know. I think I know who did it and I have to say he was just a weird turd.
> 
> ...


----------

